# Hymer Parts



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Now Brownhills are no longer Hymer dealers, can anyone recommend a dealer where I can source parts. I know everyone mentions peter Hambleton but when we contacted him he advised he did not do mail order.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

there's a list of UK Hymer dealers here

http://www.hymer.com/en/service-area/find-dealers/?country=GB&location=&filter=trader

try some of them


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Grouch, in which part of the country are you :?: 

tony


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Grouch, 

fatbuddha has provided a link to list all the UK dealers, and you would be welcome to contact any of them to assist with your enquiry.

Please ensure you have either your Hymer serial number of chassis VIN number to hand when you contact them as this enables us to accurately locate your motorhome on the parts system and submit enquiries with Hymer if necessary. Depending on the part, then the dealer may request photos to assist with identification.

You would be welcome to PM me your vehicle details and list of what you require and I would be happy post a response back here with details of the parts you require.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Try Chris at premier motorhomes.................

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-21314.html

A very helpful member on here who consistently gets good reports,I have used them and can highly recommend premier.

edit;-oops he popped up just as I was typing.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Brownhills Newark have a Hymer parts dept which I have used satisfactorily, but to be fair I'd rather give business to Premier Motorhomes as per earlier post, as his support to members on the forum has been exemplary. (Thanks Chris!)


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good afternoon Grouch,
> 
> fatbuddha has provided a link to list all the UK dealers, and you would be welcome to contact any of them to assist with your enquiry.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris

As an aside, how does one manage to get hymer to respond to email queries. I have contacted them 5 times now without response. I used this address:

[email protected]


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening ThePrisoner, 

I have never needed to email Hymer Customer Services as we have non public email addresses we send our enquiries too.

If you forward me your email, I will send it to one of our ones and see what happens.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I've been on the Hymer Facebook site twice and politely asked questions. They answered both on their Facebook site and I subsequently posted an appreciative reply.

I think the key is to ensure the question and answer provide Hymer the opportunity to enhance their brand reputation. The first question was about speakers and they answered that perfectly. The second was about front suspension and they referred me to to GoldSchmit's website where I found the answer.

From my experience of Hymer over the last 9 years, they expect dealers to answer all queries from customers, referring to Hymer or their partners if the dealer doesn't know the answer.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

ThePrisoner said:


> premiermotorhomes said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon Grouch,
> ...


Good morning ThePrisoner,

I have now received a response from Hymer sent through dealer contacts and I will PM you their response.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Whenever I need Hymer parts Darren Ledbetter from BROWNHILLS who works from home, but can be contacted via Brownhills, has always been brilliant, he really knows Hymers.


----------



## Bingobus (Mar 13, 2013)

I can second the post about Darren from Brownhills. He was very helpfull when I needed some parts for our 1989 S555 most of which were still available


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Tucano said:


> Whenever I need Hymer parts Darren Ledbetter from BROWNHILLS who works from home, but can be contacted via Brownhills, has always been brilliant, he really knows Hymers.


I second that.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Is Grouch still alive, an update would have been nice.

tony


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Tony, 

Grouch is still alive, he has contacted me for assistance, and I am currently drafting a response.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## TWS (Mar 18, 2014)

I have had the honour of some thieving lowlife, steal an indicator light from my old 1992 Hymer 534.

I cannot find a replacement part anywhere.

Could some kind soul, help me out?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

TWS said:


> I have had the honour of some thieving lowlife, steal an indicator light from my old 1992 Hymer 534.
> 
> I cannot find a replacement part anywhere.
> 
> Could some kind soul, help me out?


Good evening TWS,

Please see my recent post here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1921858.html#1921858

You can order the indicator from your preferred Hymer dealer.

Regards, Chris


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Just to keep Gemmy and his sarcasm happy, I have ordered the lights and other miscellaneous items from Chris at Premier Motorhomes. What a helpful man he is. A pleasure to deal with. Fingers crossed and awaiting delivery.


----------



## PKershaw (Apr 16, 2013)

Well done Chris at Premier, an asset to the Hymer network.
Paul


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes Paul Kershaw. Far superior service than you ever managed.


----------



## PKershaw (Apr 16, 2013)

I was never a parts man Grouch, but I had one of the best Darren who you will have noticed gets considerable praise on here, by the way he used to be a valued part of a team responsible for the largest Hymer parts supplier in Europe, that won many awards for after sales and its parts mail order service.
But hey they never claimed to be perfect all the time.
Thanks for your comment.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

No. You were a salesman!


----------



## PKershaw (Apr 16, 2013)

No, I was never a salesman also, but thanks again for your comment.
The good news is that we now have a fully independent dealer network covering the whole country who will all be happy to supply parts or take care of any Hymer.
Paul


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

So what were you doing at Motorhome Shows selling vans if you were not a salesman. Nice to see you back on the forum though. I expectall the negative comments put you off. I seem to remember you stopped posting in a fit of peek.


----------



## PKershaw (Apr 16, 2013)

Most company Directors attend the shows in support of their teams, I used to love them, it was a rare pleasure to get out of the office and spend time with customers who were extremely lovely people, I would spend most of the day talking to customers but when it came to selling best to leave that to the experts. 
I have never been away from the Forums I like to read the comments, but you are off course correct, although most people appreciate the involvement of a manufacturer representative, sadly a very small minority just post personal comments and unfortunately spoil it for everyone, thanks again for yours. 
I just thought it was appropriate to compliment Chris from Premier and Darren from Brownhills for the fantastic work.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Funny. I am trying to get into Company Reports so I can write saying what brilliant service we got from Premier Motorhomes but now find I have been blocked.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

As I cannot put a comment under Company Reports regarding Chris and Premier Motorhomes I would like to say what helpful efficient service I have experienced. Could not recommend them more.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

grouch said:


> Funny. I am trying to get into Company Reports so I can write saying what brilliant service we got from Premier Motorhomes but now find I have been blocked.


?? I can get in without any problems. Can you try again and report back?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-13.html


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Just tried and I can now get in. Had e mailed Bounce but have not had a reply.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I can also give a gold star to Darren Leadbetter. He was very helpful when I was banging on to Brownhills about my van's post-purchase snag list.


----------

